

Show HN: Keyword Tool to Find Available Domain Names - Jasber
http://domaingroovy.com/keyword_tool/

======
Jasber
I wrote this keyword tool to help find a domain for a new project I am working
on.

I thought it turned out decent enough, so I'm releasing it, hoping others will
find it useful.

There are tons of these domain keyword tools around, here's why I built this
one:

\- Wanted to check the best keywords first, then fallback to less popular
keywords

\- Handle plural/singular keywords gracefully (like greatguitar.com,
guitargreat.com, greatguitars.com, but not guitarsgreat.com)

\- Use WHOIS rather than DNS to determine availability (more accurate, but
slower)

\- Simple to use

\- Fast

There's still a lot to do, but in the spirit of release early and often, I'd
love some feedback on this.

Do you find this useful?

~~~
dholowiski
Really nice. I tried it and it suggested some genuinely useful domain names,
unlike most of these tools.

------
biot
I find <http://impossibility.org> to be a fair bit faster and with a bit more
control over options. Suggestion: it'd be nice if one could toggle between
what registrar they wish to use and have the URLs automatically updated.

~~~
Jasber
Thanks for the feedback.

I'll work on adding more registrars, this is planned.

The site is slower than normal right now due to increased load, but should
return to normal after the HN spike. If not I'll more workers.

My goal is that you should never have to wait for results. By the time you
click "Load more results", they should already be available.

------
acabal
This is great--I've already bought 2 good domains for a project that I've been
trying to rename for months. Thanks!

------
wtracy
Hmm, tldrpower.com is available.

How are you checking for name availability? Every option I've looked at either
wants to charge me money, or has a TOS that's hostile to scripting.

------
thorax
Big fan-- already gave us some new domain ideas to discuss for our next
project. Thanks!

------
blazer
it works. To make this even faster., Try to memcatch frequently searched
domain names and flush it for every 24 hours(Incase someone registered one).

Good luck.

~~~
Jasber
Thanks. I am caching domain results for a small period of time, so this does
help with some of the speed/load.

The site may be a little slower than normal right now because of HN traffic,
but I'm working on keeping it going.

Thanks for your feedback.

~~~
blazer
Fine., Also try to find "heat map" of user's mouse activities(hover) or click
ratio. Try to give rating for those available domains for yourself and
prioritize them based on it. Diff colors, Diff font size.. This will start
rocking your popularity & aff earning ;)

~~~
Jasber
___Also try to find "heat map" of user's mouse activities(hover) or click
ratio. Try to give rating for those available domains for yourself and
prioritize them based on it._ __

I had thought of clicks, but not hover ratio--that's pretty interesting.

I may have to experiment with that, thanks for the idea.

------
aDemoUzer
When I scroll down a little and try to highlight a domain name, as soon as I
click on the white-space, it scrolls to the top. All I am trying to do is
highlight:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBDPYnNryJE&hd=1](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBDPYnNryJE&hd=1)

Great tool. I like its results more than impossibilit...

~~~
Jasber
What version of Chrome are you using? And what OS are you on?

Thanks for the video, that makes debugging much easier.

~~~
aDemoUzer
I am on firefox 4 RC1. Windows 7.

------
sucuri2
throwing errors:

TemplateSyntaxError at /keyword_tool/

Caught OperationalError while rendering: (2002, "Can't connect to local MySQL
server through socket '/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock' (2)")

Request Method: GET Request URL: <http://domaingroovy.com/keyword_tool/>
Django Version: 1.3 rc 1 Exception Type: TemplateSyntaxError Exception Value:

Caught OperationalError while rendering: (2002, "Can't connect to local MySQL
server through socket '/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock' (2)")

Exception Location: /home/domain/domaingroovy/env/lib/python2.6/site-
packages/MySQLdb/connections.py in __init__, line 187 Python Executable:
/home/domain/domaingroovy/env/bin/python Python Version: 2.6.5

~~~
Jasber
Thanks, load was over 100 which makes it extremely slow to fix.

I've tweaked some settings to try and handle the load better (250K domains
checked in 2 hours was a little more than I expected).

------
ashishg
This is actually quite useful. Speed would improve the overall user
experience. Also, I'm not too sure what the links are at the bottom of the
page?

All in all, great first start. It'll be powerful once you start including
other domains (.me, .us etc)

------
thom
Additional value would be to check associated Twitter/Facebook usernames -
you're not just searching for a domain name, you're searching for a brand,
right?

Great service though (impressed by Impossibility! too).

------
ChrisCooper
I got a Django exception... maybe this will help you out:
<http://i.imgur.com/RiSZU.png>

~~~
Jasber
Thanks for this, just reminded me I need to set DEBUG = False

------
dashr
Nice work. I still prefer <http://domai.nr/> for ease of use and those extra
techie tlds.

------
hajrice
Jasber, thanks for building this. You're really really making it easy for me
to find a great name for my projects.

------
Vivtek
It's groovy! Seriously - that's fantastic.

------
cing
Thanks, excuse me while I register "poopcrunch.com"

